# changing speed AC belt on g0602



## upTheHill (Dec 5, 2012)

trying to figure out how to remove the high speed belt (AC) and put the low speed belt on (BC) on my 10x22 g0602 lathe
the manual says to loosen the tensioner nut, but the tensioner has nothing to do with the high speed AC belt, and I can't see a way to do this without just hopping it off.

Dave


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 5, 2012)

OK, Grizzly Tech Support just opened up so I gave them a call, explained my question. he read the manual, said huh, lookie there. can you hold?  a couple of minutes later he came back and said to just hop it off, and he'd put a note in to have the setup manual changed. he also put a note in my account in case I need to get a new belt, it's on them. :thumbzup:

Dave


----------



## Jon K (Dec 5, 2012)

upTheHill said:


> OK, Grizzly Tech Support just opened up so I gave them a call, explained my question. he read the manual, said huh, lookie there. can you hold?  a couple of minutes later he came back and said to just hop it off, and he'd put a note in to have the setup manual changed. he also put a note in my account in case I need to get a new belt, it's on them. :thumbzup:
> 
> Dave



Awesome man - I must say Grizzly support has been great thus far.


----------



## Pitchfire (Dec 5, 2012)

Did the same thing a few months back. The belt was very tight and has loosened up some to where it's not horribly bad to forced it off by hand now. Of course my 20 amp house breaker trips with the top 2 speeds so...


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 5, 2012)

Pitchfire said:


> Of course my 20 amp house breaker trips with the top 2 speeds so...



I have had no problems with the breaker, that circuit goes to the workbench, and I only run 1 thing at a time. the break in is complete with it running 10 - 20 minutes in all speeds, forward and reverse. everything is level. cleaned and oiled. I still have to finish tightening the mounting bolts to the table, as in the higher speeds it shakes worse then a teenager watching a girl undress.  unfortunately I have to do that nasty thing tomorrow called work. so spinning metal will have to wait until Friday.


----------

